# Software-Patente-Warnung auf gentoo.de/org

## HHabermann

Hallo,

vielleicht habt Ihr heute auch folgende Meldung bei Heise gelesen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/47948

Dies sollte deutlich machen, daß es sehr wichtig ist, auf www.gentoo.de/org eine Warnung wegen der drohenden Softwarepatente zu schalten. Gerade das Gentoo-Projekt sollte, da es sich für eine komplett freie und für jedermann/frau zugängliche Distribution einsetzt, darauf hinweisen, daß OpenSource- und insbesondere Linux-Projekte durch die Softwarepatente in ernsthafte Gefahr geraten werden, falls die Patente legalisiert werden.

Daher halte ich es für nötig, eine Warnung über die Patente auf Gentoo.de/org zu schalten, um auf diese Gefahr hinzuweisen.

Ich kann Euch dabei helfen, einen Banner vorzubereiten oder einen Text zuverfassen.

Cu Hauke

----------

## Ragin

Eigentlich ist das relativ zu sehen.

MS hat Patente so viele Patente mit denen die so gut wie alle WMs verklagen könnten und bisher ist nichts passiert. Eine Klage mit dem Doppelklick wäre zum Beispiel ein Angriff auf den Großteil der Softwarebranche. In dem Moment müssten auch Apple, IBM, yellowTAB, SCO (ja, auch die  :Smile: ) usw verklagt werden.

Diese Prozesse würden der gesamten Wirtschaft arg schaden und auch frei Microsoft/Windows Entwickler schädigen, wodurch Windows zunehmender uninteressant wird.

Eine entsprechende Patentlizenzierung bei MS wird sich auch nicht jeder leisten/gefallen lassen und somit wird das Patent nur weiterhin zum Selbstschutz verwendet.

Das bestimmte Dinge MS eigen bleiben und auch penibel darauf geachtet wird ist klar, aber man muss ja auch nicht alles von Windows nachprogrammieren.

Außerdem könnte MS jeden verklagen der eine Datei speichert oder einen text auf dem Monitor ausgibt (!!!).

Wobei hier wirklich die Frage ist, wie MS solche Patente anmelden kann. Immerhin sind das keine Microsoft Ideen/Entwicklungen, sondern diese Dinge existierten schon lang vor MS. Auch der Doppelklick exisitierte schon in früheren grafischen Systemen.

Daher empfinde ich es eher als Frechheit, dass eine Firma dsa Patent auf etwas zugesprochen erhält, was a) von jemand anderen "erfunden" wurde und b) schon jahrelang im Einsatz ist.

Wenn man sich das genauer überlegt sind diese Patente eher unseriös und nicht ernst zu nehmen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pa|tent <n.; -(e)s, -e> Urkunde über ein verliehenes Recht, z.B. zur alleinigen Benutzung einer Erfindung; ein Patent verleihen, erhalten
> 
> 

 

Das Recht erhalten eine Erfindung allein zu benutzen. Jedoch sollte die Erfindung dann auch vom ursprünglichen Erfinder für andere zur Patentierung freigegeben werden. Existiert ein Erfinder nicht mehr bleibt die Erfindung frei.

----------

## HHabermann

Die Einstellung "Es wird schon nicht so schlimm kommen", ist bei solchen Themen, die über eine einzelne Firma wie SCO weit hinausgehen, wirklich nicht angebracht.

Wenn erst einmal die Softwarepatente zugelassen werden, dann wird es genügend Firmen geben, die mit aller Härte versuchen werden, ihren Anspruch an "Erfindungen" durchzusetzen. Da wir als OpenSource-Entwickler keine große Firma im Hintergrund haben, die eine finanziell gut ausgestattete Rechtsabteilung besitzt, werden wir früher oder später mit Klagen oder Lizenzzahlungen überzogen werden. Und das für Dinge, die wir komplett selbst entwickelt haben.

Und wenn Patente auf "Erfindungen" wie Statusbalken zulässig sind, sollte man sich fragen, wer diese Patente zuläßt und was damit bezweckt werden soll.

OpenSource ist schon längst aus dem Stadium des Geek-Systems herausgewachsen und ist eine ernste Bedrohung für die Firmen, die Produkte zu erhöhten Preisen verkaufen wollen. Wenn diese nun die Möglichkeit habe, die unliebsame Konkurrenz (OpenSource) auszuschalten, werden sie dies auch tun.

----------

## rc

Hi,

ich finde die Idee eigentlich nicht schlecht.

Das Thema Software Patente beziehungsweise Patente auf Ideen halte ich für sehr wichtig.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Wenn man sich das genauer überlegt sind diese Patente eher unseriös und nicht ernst zu nehmen.

 

Unseriös auf jeden Fall, doch leider ernst zu nehmen. 

Meines Wissens nach sind hier in Europa schon 30.000 Softwarepatente erteilt, jedoch noch nicht Rechtswirksam verwertbar. Dies soll ja durch die Gestzesnovelle im Patentrecht erreicht werden.

http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/

Als Beispiel für ein vorgeschaltetes Banner.

http://www.ffii.org/

Homepage der Aktion gegen Softwarepatente.

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## ruth

hi,

@hhabermann:

bist du das mit dem m23 ??? *gg*

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

meines erachtens nur auch der gentoo.de seite überhaupt möglich...

www.gentoo.org -> USA => eh alles im eimer.... *grins*

----------

## HHabermann

jo, ich bin der m23-Projektleiter

----------

## yeoman

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> meines erachtens nur auch der gentoo.de seite überhaupt möglich...
> 
> www.gentoo.org -> USA => eh alles im eimer.... *grins*

 Daher haben die auf gentoo.org auch keine Banner oder Hinweise eingefügt, da sie längst vom Patentunwesen betroffen sind. IMHO dennoch nicht zu Ende gedacht, wenn der Wahnsinn erstmal auch in Europa Methode hat wird es sich langsam lohnen, die millionenschweren Rechtsabteilungen auch auf OpenSource Entwicklungen loszulassen. Im Moment könnten die Projekte ja ganz einfach offiziell nach Europa umziehen und wären den Häschern entzogen.

Von daher kann ich HHabermann nur zustimmen, wenn irgend möglich sollten spätestens jetzt in der Endphase der Entscheidung alle einschlägigen Projekte, Distributionen und auch dieses Forum massiv und unbequem auf die anstehenden Veränderungen hinweisen, denn richtig ungemütlich wird es, wenn der Geist erst mal aus der Flasche ist.   :Sad: 

----------

## Carlo

HHabermann: Ich muße erst mal gucken, was m23 ist. Bei aller Gemeinsamkeit, was die Problematik angeht - deswegen einen Totenkopf auf die Site zu setzen, sieht unseriös aus.

----------

## HHabermann

Zu gentoo.org: Die englische Seite wird bestimmt nicht nur von US-Amerikanern besucht, sondern auch von vielen anderen englisch-sprechenden Menschen, die z.B. auch in Europa leben.

Deshalb halte ich es für sinnvoll, dort ebenfalls auf die SWPat hinzuweisen.

Hat sonst jemand die sprachlichen Kenntnisse, um auf den anderssprachigen Gentoo-Seiten auf die SWPat hinzuweisen? Diese problematik sollte an möglichst viele Menschen herangetragen werden.

----------

## yeoman

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist vielleicht auch der "Open Letter On Software Patents and EU Election"  http://www.linux.org.uk/open.l.html von Alan Cox.

----------

## Ragin

Die Aktion dagegen ist ja ganz nett. Ein Freund des ganzen bin ich bestimmt auch nicht, aber ein Patent in Amerika ist ein Patent das dort gilt. Somit dürfte die Software nur außerhalb der USA genutzt werden. Folglich: ein extremer Anteil von OS Projekten würde in Grund und Boden gestampft werden, sei es weil die Sponsoren aus den USA kommen (denen bringt das ja dann nix mehr) oder die Programmierer. Das Risiko ist also definitiv nicht höher als jetzt schon. Es vergrößert sich nur der rechtlich verklagbare Raum.

Sollte es jedoch zu Klagen kommen wird als erstes in den USA geklagt, da dort die höchsten Strafen und die besten Gewinnchancen sind. In der EU ist dies eher relativ zu betrachten.

Von diesen Seitenvorschaltungen halte ich eher weniger, da sie entweder abschrecken oder verwirren. Dann eher einen Banner, der gut platziert wird.

----------

## HHabermann

Meiner Meinung nach wird es beim Verklagen von OS-Projekten weniger darum gehen, Schadensersatz einzutreiben, da bei den meisten OS-Entwicklern nicht viel zu holen ist, sondern Software zu verbieten, die die finanziellen Interessen eines Anbieters gefärden könnte.

Z.B. könnte MS dafür sorgen, daß Mozilla verboten wird, wenn Mozilla von zu vielen benutzt wird. Mit den MS-eigenen Patenten und einer guten Rechtsabteilung wird das spielend möglich sein.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *HHabermann wrote:*   

> Zu gentoo.org: Die englische Seite wird bestimmt nicht nur von US-Amerikanern besucht, sondern auch von vielen anderen englisch-sprechenden Menschen, die z.B. auch in Europa leben.
> 
> 

 

Es geht leider nicht darum, dass es auch andere Leute gibt, die nicht aus USA kommen und gentoo.org besuchen, sondern wer und wo diese Seite betreibt und das ist leider USA (soweit ich weiß). Es gibt Gesetze für Telekomunikationen und das kann man nicht brechen.

----------

## Carlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  Es gibt Gesetze für Telekomunikationen und das kann man nicht brechen.

 

Es gibt ganz bestimmt kein Gesetz, nicht ein derartiges Banner oder entsprechende Information zu publizieren. Im Gegenteil: Das ist free speech und es gibt keinen Grund, nicht gegen das Patentunwesen zu kämpfen, nur weil gentoo.org in den USA gehostet wird.

----------

## pablo_supertux

free speech, tja, das gibt es dort, leider nur in der Theorie.

Ich stell mir so vor: Debian hat im prinzip 2 Stable CDs, die normale und NON-US. Die NON-US enthät Open Source Programme, die in USA nicht als Op.Src. verwendet werden darf.

----------

## Ragin

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Debian hat im prinzip 2 Stable CDs, die normale und NON-US. Die NON-US enthät Open Source Programme, die in USA nicht als Op.Src. verwendet werden darf.

 

Stell ich mir bei Debian schwer vor, da Debian darauf schwört nur komplett freie OS Projekte anzubieten.

----------

## HHabermann

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß es in den USA verboten wäre, eine Software-Patent-Warnung auf eine Hompage zu bringen. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da (noch) das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung.

Der einzige Grund, diese Warnung nicht anzubringen, wäre wenn sich die Gentoo-Gemeinschaft dagegen entschließen würde.

----------

## Ragin

Dagegen hat auch keiner was, aber die Amis sehen das wohl eher als sinnlos an, da die das Patentrecht bereits in dem Sinne haben.

Für die ist das schlichtweg ein dummes rennen gegen einen Baum.

Was meiner Meinung übrigends auch so ist, da große Softwarefirmen dieses Gesetz durchboxen werden. Die Lobbys machen dafür zu großen Druck um sich zu schützen oder mit bestimmten Dingen Geld zu verdienen. Bestes Beispiel war ja die Patentierung des Namens Explorer. Man kann also auch anders Geld verdienen. Ist Linux eigentlich schon als Name patentiert *g*?

----------

## schienenhaenger

Aber wir sind doch mehr als 300.000 EU-Bürger, oder?

Wenn dem so ist, solltet ihr die Seite vielleicht dahingehend ändern   :Smile: 

Tschau, Stefan.

p.s.: Alle anderen: 6 in Erdkunde -> SETZEN!

----------

## yeoman

Verzeih die deutlichen Worte Ragin, aber dein Fatalismus-Gesabbel von wegen wir könnten nichts tun macht mich krank.

Das Problem ist doch eher, das viel zu viele wie das Kaninchen vor der Schlange den Arsch nicht hochkriegen und Derartiges ohne zu murren über sich ergehen lassen.

Eine Möglichkeit ist beispielweise, sich in einem sachlichen Schreiben an seinen örtlichen Bundestagsabgeordneten zu wenden (http://www.bundestag.de/mdb15/wkmap/index.html), in den Fraktionen keimt langsam so etwas wie Unmut übergangen worden zu sein. Wenn man dann schon mal in Fahrt ist, kann man auch gleich noch einige der zukünftigen deutschen EU-Abgeordneten anschreiben, am besten vor und nach der Wahl, damit sie sich bis zur erneuten Abstimmung mit der Materie hinreichend vertraut machen und spüren, welch Volkes Zorn ihnen droht.

Noch ist bezüglich der Software-Patente nichts in trockenen Tüchern, also sollte man seine Zeit nicht mit Ohnmachtsparolen und Selbstmitleid vergeuden.

Wem das alles zu anstrengend erscheint, der sollte zum Arzt gehen, was aber nicht bedeutet, daß man sich vorher nicht wenigstens bei http://www.ffii.org öffentlich in die Unterstützerliste eintragen kann.

BTW: Ja, Linux ist als Marke geschützt.

----------

## Carlo

 *yeoman wrote:*   

> Verzeih die deutlichen Worte Ragin, aber dein Fatalismus-Gesabbel von wegen wir könnten nichts tun macht mich krank.

 

Einen solchen Satz habe ich mir mühsam verkniffen. Danke.

----------

## Ragin

 *yeoman wrote:*   

> Verzeih die deutlichen Worte Ragin, aber dein Fatalismus-Gesabbel von wegen wir könnten nichts tun macht mich krank.

 

Schön  :Smile: 

Wenn du lesen würdest könntest du auch erkennen, dass ich auch gegen diese Patente bin und ja: AUCH ICH HABE DA UNTERSCHRIEBEN!!!

ABER: Man sollte die Welt nicht so schwarz malen. Sicher liegt es in der Macht von einzelnen Firmen/Personen auf bestimmte Codestrukturen zu klagen, aber allein gegen die Welt? Das haben schon einige versucht und sind damit kläglich gescheitert.

Wenn du effektiv etwas machen willst, dann brauchst dich ned gegen Softwarepatente wehren, sondern kannst dich gleich gegen das gesamte Patentwesen auflehnen. Ob ich mir jetzt eine Funktion oder deren sinngemäße Programmierung oder den Algorythmus patentiere oder einfach nur das Resultat macht schlichtweg keinen Unterschied, meinst du nicht auch?

Mir ists eigentlich egal ob ich das Patent auf print(ln)/echo/write(ln) usw. "Hello World" habe oder nur das Patent auf "Hello World". Verklagen kann ich trotzdem noch alle. Die Ausgabe ist dann nämlich nicht zwingend die Software selbst sondern geht es dann evtl. um das Layout/die Ausgabe oder die Aufgabe als solche.

Die Problematik liegt nicht bei der Software, denn die ist nur ein minimaler Teil der es Firmen erlaubt auf ihren Code zu pochen wenn sie doch mal im Klinch mit anderen liegen. Aber manchmal muss es auch nicht nur der Code sein (siehe Telekom mit der Farbe Magenta oder dem T, siehe Microsoft mit "Windows" usw.) sondern auch etwas anderes.

Des weiteren stören mich auch nur diese häßlichen Seiten die absolut abschreckend sind und beim besten Willen nicht dazu animieren sich um das Problem zu kümmern sondern eher dazu beitragen die Seite fluchtartig wieder zu verlassen und nach Alternativen zu suchen. Daher auch mein Vorschlag eher auf kleinere, professionelle aber gut platzierte Banner zu setzen.

 *Quote:*   

> Das Problem ist doch eher, das viel zu viele wie das Kaninchen vor der Schlange den Arsch nicht hochkriegen und Derartiges ohne zu murren über sich ergehen lassen.

 

Genau so ist es. Wo vor 2(???) Jahre die Leute noch wegen der hohen Spritkosten auf die Strasse gegangen sind und Autobahnen blockiert haben klauen sie heute halt nur noch den Sprit oder rennen wie die Hasen zur nächsten Tankstelle 100km weg weil der Sprit da 2Cent billiger ist oder boykottieren Tankstellen die dadurch Umsatzeinbußen haben und den Sprit an einem anderen Tag (wenn sie grad mal nicht boykottiert werden) einfach wieder anheben um auszugleichen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit ist beispielweise, sich in einem sachlichen Schreiben an seinen örtlichen Bundestagsabgeordneten zu wenden (http://www.bundestag.de/mdb15/wkmap/index.html), in den Fraktionen keimt langsam so etwas wie Unmut übergangen worden zu sein. Wenn man dann schon mal in Fahrt ist, kann man auch gleich noch einige der zukünftigen deutschen EU-Abgeordneten anschreiben, am besten vor und nach der Wahl, damit sie sich bis zur erneuten Abstimmung mit der Materie hinreichend vertraut machen und spüren, welch Volkes Zorn ihnen droht.

 

Der Unmut ist sicherlich da, sonst wären die Softwarepatente schon lang legitim. Problematik ist im Moment wohl eher woher das Geld für die Zukunft kommt. Der Unmut des Volkes...naja...

Ich bezweifle mal das die Völker der Windows Ära sich da groß aufregen werden. Bis das jemanden juckt werden noch sehr sehr viele Jahre vergehen und bis dahin haben die Abgeordneten schon lang ihre Millionenrente inne. Horrorszenarien entwerfen kann man zwar, aber ich glaube das ist den Herren auch bewusst. Fakten sind wohl auch genug bekannt. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass Firmen die Software entwickeln dafür viel zahlen würden, wenn sie Ihre Routinen als Patent geltend machen könnten und somit dauerhaft Einnahmen haben ohne dafür arbeiten zu müssen. Dies gibt einen sehr beruhigenden Ausblick auf die (bald nicht mehr existierende) Rente...

 *Quote:*   

> BTW: Ja, Linux ist als Marke geschützt.

 

Und? Wenn ich mir die Aussprache patentieren lasse kannst du auch nix mehr damit anfangen  :Smile: .

Lerne bestimmte Dinge etwas ironischer zu sehen sonst machst du dich noch kaputt  :Smile: .

----------

## Ragin

Und noch ein Problem besteht: Urheberrecht.

Ob Patent oder nicht. Sollte SCO tatsächlich ein Gerichtsurteil durchbekommen, dass Code auf der Basis von Unix ähnlich in Linux eingeflossen ist rechtlich trotzdem SCOs geistiges Eigentum ist spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr ob wir ein Patentamt haben oder nicht. Nach einem solchen Urteil können sich alle OS Programmierer frisch machen. Das wird wohl schlimmere Auswirkungen haben als ein Patent das nur dazu dient andere (großen) Firmen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Auch sollte man einmal Microsoft beobachten. Langsam kommen auch die auf den OS Tripp. Bleibt nur noch abzuwarten bis die ersten Windowsschnittstellen unter OS Lizenzen gestellt werden. Immerhin kann Microsoft so immer noch Geld verdienen, aber auch einiges einsparen (Programmierer kosten auch Geld) und evtl. ein besseres, Benutzerfreundlicheres System erhalten.

Gerade die anfangs genannte Heise Meldung halte ich mal wieder für viel heiße Luft um ein kleineres Übel/Teil von (vielen) großen.

----------

## yeoman

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lerne bestimmte Dinge etwas ironischer zu sehen sonst machst du dich noch kaputt .

 *Peng*, jetzt bin ich geplatzt. Manchmal ist es ein schmaler Grat von der Ironie zum Sarkasmus.

Ich geh jetzt selbst zum Arzt .....   :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Tjoa, da hast was wahres gesagt  :Smile: 

----------

## stahlsau

Hi,

ich hab mir den thread jetzt mal durchgelesen und mir auch vorher schonmal meine Gedanken darüber gemacht. Sicher hab ich meine Stimme dagegen abgegeben und "hetze" auch öffentlich dagegen, man sollte schon zeigen das man nicht mit allem einverstanden ist. Aber letztendlich wirds doch so kommen wie immer: die mit dem vielen Geld werden gewinnen. Letztendlich schafft sich doch jeder von den Geldsäcken in die eigene Taasche. 

Naja, was solls schon. Dann wird zwar einiges den Bach runter gehn, aber die community wird sich nicht geschlagen geben. In europa wird alles durch die Patente verboten? Ok, dann legen wir den Geschäftssitz eben nach China oder sonstwohin. Und die hacker- und cracker"kultur" ist weit genug verbreitet (und wird sich weiter aussbreiten), damit "das Leben" weitergeht.

----------

## hoschi

Hmmm,

ich habe mich schon lange und intensiv mit den Trivial-Patenten (das sind sie, mehr nicht) beschäftigt

a) Europa nimmt dadurch nur Schaden

b) So eine Entscheidung kann nur undemokratisch zu stande kommen (für so was findet man in einer informierten Bevölkerung in Europa keine Mehrheit, das glaube ich nicht), und was bisher geschehen ist war eindeutig undemokratisch und verlogen (wir betrachten besonders die Iren, die deutsche SPD und wie die Polen schlicht weg angelogen wurden)

c) Bei einem sogeannten Softwarepatent handelt es sich laut Definition um kein Patent, die ganze Sache muss daher neu aufgerollt werden, die Patentämter sind hier Eindeutig nicht zuständig!

Wers nicht glaubt kann in das Lexikon schauen

d) 

Die Folgen davon sind weitreichend! Wie sagte doch Bill Gates in einem älteren Statement zum Thema Software-Patente:

"Die Lösung ... ist Patenttausch ... und so viele Dinge zu patentieren, wie wir nur können. Eine zukünftige Einsteiger-Firma ohne jegliche Patente wird gezwungen sein, jeden Preis zu zahlen, den die Großen für die Nutzung ihrer Patente haben wollen. Dieser Preis könnte sehr hoch sein: Bestehende Firmen haben ein Interesse daran, zukünftige Mitbewerber vom Markt auszuschließen."

lustig gell?

e) Das ganze Verfahren muss wieder aufgerollt (ja schon wieder!), die Ehefrau von einem gewissen Vivendi-Chef hat die Finger mit drin, jemand der von Softwarepatenten etc. ja nur geringfügig profitieren könnte...

f) Die Einstellung "es wird ja doch nicht so schlimm", oder "ist doch schon längt so, und wir leben alle noch", oder auch "lass es erstmal kommen, dann kann man es ja korregieren" representieren in meinen Augen eine ausgesprochen dumme Lebenseinstellung von Jasagern und LeckmichamArschsagern

g) Ich akzeptiere keine Entscheidung von eine nicht demokratischen Instanz, und die einzige demokratisch gewählte Instanz der EU, nämlich das Parlament, hat sich eindeutig gegen Trivial/Softwarepatente ausgesprochen, was ist das für eine Politik?

Open-Source bzw. Linux ist auch Politik, sogar in großen Maßen

PS: Ich habe nichts gegen Closed-Source, aber was gegen Monopolismus, Monokulturen, Diktatur und Lobbyismus und Leute die mich in meiner Art zu "Leben" einschränken wollen, damit sie mehr Geld verdienen btw. stellen?!

----------

## hoschi

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erfindung

eine doppelklick ist also gewerblich anwendbar, neu, erfinderisch...liest selbst!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Erfindung
> 
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> ...

 

source: wikipedia

Ich habe mal alle wichtigen Punkte, die eine Softwarepatent nicht erfüllen kann, fette markiert! Außerdem war ich so frei alle von Microsoft nicht eingehaltenen Punkte bei der Patentierung des Doppelklicks in den USA mit einem "*" zu versehen.

----------

## Ragin

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> g) Ich akzeptiere keine Entscheidung von eine nicht demokratischen Instanz, und die einzige demokratisch gewählte Instanz der EU, nämlich das Parlament, hat sich eindeutig gegen Trivial/Softwarepatente ausgesprochen, was ist das für eine Politik?
> 
> 

 

Gut gebrüllt Löwe!

Nun schau ich mal nach Deutschland, oder in die EU und sehe alle paar Jahre eine Demokratie, indem wir wählen gehen können und dabei auf Versprechen bauen müssen die eh gebrochen werden. Wer das Demokratie nennt..*prost*

Dann schaue ich mal in die Schweiz. Sicher, die haben auch ihre Probleme aber da herrscht (zu einem gewissen Grad) Direktdemokratie, was auch bedeutet, dass das Volk eine Bestimmung kippen kann, wenn es nicht damit einverstanden ist.

Solang das nicht auch in anderen Ländern bzw. der EU der Fall ist, ist es in meinen Augen recht verwerflich noch von Demokratie zu sprechen. Gleich recht wenn es sich bei den amtierenden Politikern nur um überbezahlte Volldeppen und absolut Realitätsfremde Leute handelt.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was bei den Patenten hier raus kommt. Höchtwahrscheinlich werden die Meinungen in letzter Minute (wahrscheinlich sogar direkt nach einer Wahl) wieder mal umgedreht ("Ja, die Firmen profitieren davon und das schafft Arbeitsplätze" ... *nadann*) und eh zugelassen.

Und ums nochmal deutlich zu machen: Das ist keine Leck mich am Arsch Einstellung sondern eher eine Realitätsbezogene Aussage, so beschissen sie auch sein mag. Nur bin ich nicht der Mensch der noch an Wunder glaubt. Dazu habe schon schon zu viel sinnlose Versprechen brechen sehen, schon zu viele Meinungen gehört die verdreht wurden. Ich trage sicher auch meinen Teil dazu bei, dass Patente (zumindest nicht auf Demokratischen Wege) für SOftware erteilt werden dürfen, aber eine Euphorie deshalb auszurufen, nur weil der Großteil der Bevölkerung dagegen ist finde ich auch sinnlos. Genauso wie abschreckende Seiten die mich dazu zwingen da schnell weg zu gehen anstatt mir den Inhalt durchzulesen.

----------

## chris78

Schoen dass endlich mal das Thema "aktiv" aufgegriffen wird wo doch schon seit ewigen Zeiten in OT so ein thread mit (vermutlich mittlerweile 300 views) verhungert. Leider ist es jetzt schon so brenzlig und dass wir uns echt beeilen und anstrengen muessen noch etwas groesseres zu bewirken. 

Wer etwas tun will sollte sich nicht versuchen zu ueberlegen wie er da passiv am besten drum rum schiffen kann. So wie "lasst uns einfach alles andere patentieren dann bleibt fuer die grossen nix uebrig" oder "ist doch egal wir koennen ja immer noch im Untergrund weitermachen und die Software in Indien hosten". Wer etwas tun will sollte sich schnellstens bei den einschlaegigen Seiten umsehen. Naemlich hier:

http://swpat.ffii.org/index.de.html (http://www.ffii.org/)

http://swpatwiki.ffii.org/

http://www.noepatents.org/

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen mal aus Spass ein Forum angelegt und da news und andere interessante Sachen gepostet. Wer Lust hat kann sich da gern betaetigen.

http://shell.franken.de/~dg1nsw/board/phpBB2/portal.php

Dort habe ich unter anderem auch begonnen Teile der Seiten des FFII sortiert zu verlinken. Da koennte ich noch Hilfe gebrauchen  :Smile: 

http://shell.franken.de/~dg1nsw/board/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=25

http://shell.franken.de/~dg1nsw/board/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=26

Einen IRC channel um Leute zu finden die euere Hilfe dringend brauchen oder Fragen zu stellen gibts auch.

Auf asimov.freenode.net im Channel #bxl-ffii sind viele Deutsche aber auch Leute aus anderen Laendern der EU. Abends ist fast immer was los.

Wer des Englischen einigermassen maechtig ist sollte sich hier mal umsehen:

http://west-tokyo.mooo.com/dmte/patents/docs/GNU_free_published_speaches/

(Diese Seite ist mindestens bis 2004-06-26 erreichbar, danach keine Garantie)

Hier habe ich Reden von Richard Stallman und anderen von der FSF veroeffentlichte Reden abgelegt. Zu Patenten und warum sie einfach nur Unsinn sind ist besonders rms-speech-patents-lse2002.ogg und rms-speech-cambridgeuni-england2002.ogg zu empfehlen.

  Chris

----------

## hoschi

 *Ragin wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   
> 
> g) Ich akzeptiere keine Entscheidung von eine nicht demokratischen Instanz, und die einzige demokratisch gewählte Instanz der EU, nämlich das Parlament, hat sich eindeutig gegen Trivial/Softwarepatente ausgesprochen, was ist das für eine Politik?
> 
>  
> ...

 

recht hast du, aber wenn du nicht "brüllst" machst du alles noch viel schlimmer, ich wehre mich, wenn nötig mit allen "waffen" (nein, nicht wie die raf :rolleyes: ), meine waffe -> der wahlzettel

unsere demokratie...na ja, die vier jahre zeit sind eigentlich schon recht, manchmal muss eine partei eben gegen den willen des volkes entscheiden, z.b. bei steuern gehts meist nur gegen den willen des volkes

einziger hacken:

man verspricht, man wird gewählt, man macht was man will, drei monate vor den neu wahlen macht man ein bissel "showpolitik", wird wieder gewählt usw.

tja, tolle demokratie

----------

## rc

Hmm ...

Das erklärt wohl auch das Wort "Politikverdrossenheit".

Ich versuchs sportlich zu sehen wie Garfield:"Sport ist wenn man's trotzdem macht".

In dem Fall wenn man versucht dagegen was zu machen.

Wer nichts tut hat schon verloren.

Nur so ein paar Gedanken ...

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## chris78

 *rc wrote:*   

> Hmm ...
> 
> Wer nichts tut hat schon verloren.
> 
> 

 

ganz genau!

Und wir sind ganz toll im verlieren zur Zeit. Es muessen ganz wenige so viel Arbeit tun dass sie kaum noch aus den Augen schaun koennen. Falls ihr also der Meinung seid das is nicht gut was da laeuft, dann tut was dagegen. 

Erhebt euch von euren Hintern und fragt auf den mailinglisten und irc-channels nach was ihr tun koennt. Telefoniert mit euren lokalen EU-Parlamentariern und weisst sie hoeflich darauf hin dass ihr das natuerlich auch bei der Wahl beruecksichtigen werdet. Das hilft oft bei der Verstaendnissbildung  :Smile: 

  Chris

----------

## hoschi

die idee mit dennen kontakt auf zu nehmen ist eigentlich das schlauste was es gibt, und wisst ihr was, ich fang bei den zur zeit stärksten an, und von dennen kenne ich sogar zwei persönlich csu und junge union.

außerdem, angriff ist die beste verteidigung   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ragin

Das Problem ist genau das was rc erwähnt hat: Politikverdrossenheit.

Wem nutzt es wenn ein paar Leutchen sich dagegen wehren wenn es den Großteil entweder nicht interessiert oder er keinen Plan hat was man von ihm will.

Wenn ich mich in Politik-Communities umschaue so sehe ich zwar einige Leute die sich kümmern, Leute die engagiert sind, aber es sind immer die gleichen!

Geh mal zu deinem Nachbarn der nichtmal weiss wie er nen Computer anschalten soll, geschweige denn was Software als solche ist und von Linux oder OS ganz zu schweigen und mach dem klar das der aufpassen soll, dass da nichts eingeschränkt wird.

Viel Spass!

Also:

Problem: Patente bzw. Urheberrecht bei abgeleiteten Funktionen (SCO) 

Lösungsansatz: Seiten mit abartigen Vorschaltungen versehen das man glaubt die Seite sei einem Hackerangriff zum Opfer gefallen

Fazit: Problem besteht weiterhin, Lösung wird garantiert weitestgehend ignoiert.

Lösungsversuch (wenn man das Problem des Lösungsansatzes weglässt):

Aufklärung

So, nun sind wir an einem Punkt an dem ein weiterer Faktor eine Rolle spielt: Interesse

Gliedern wir einmal auf:

Interessengruppe Softwarebranche (ClosedSource):

- verdienen ihr Geld und erwarten durch Patente Megaumsätze

- Problem: kommt ein großer und holt sich das Patent zu erst ist die Firma pleite/muss zahlen um die Routinen weiter nutzen zu können

  -> Arbeitslosigkeit, viele Pleiten ([IRONIE] (ja ich kennzeichne diesmal)wobei man das ja bei der Ökosteuer auch gesagt hat...[/IRONIE])

Interessengruppe freie Entwickler/OpenSource:

- programmieren aus Lust in der Freizeit in den meisten Fällen für Lau

Problem: Patent kann die Entwicklung blockieren/kann die Entwickler ruinieren

-> Unzufriedenheit mit der monopolisitischen Welt in der man nicht einmal ein simples Programm schreiben kann ohne einem Großkapitalistischen Unternehmen (ich drücks mal korrekt und entsprechend deutlich aus) Geld in den Hals schieben

-> irgendwann gibt es entsprechend Krawalle (ja, die Endzeitfilme sind nicht zwingend nur SciFi)

Interessengruppe "mit PCs hab ich nix am Hut":

- Aufklärungsversuche werden gleich abgeblockt ("was gehts mich an?")

-> für diese Leute gibt es keines der oben genannten Probleme, da sie nicht selbst betroffen sind (früher wars mal anders, heutzutage ist sich leider jeder selbst der nächste und den soll man ja bekanntlich lieben...)

Interessengruppe "recht habt ihr ja":

- die wissen zwar was man von einem will sitzen aber weiterhin auf Ihrem Arsch und machen nix

Lösungsvorschläge:

- Professionellere Vorschaltungen/Banner (was ich für sinnvoller halte da sie nicht gleich verschrecken).

- genauere Beispiele des "Was kannst du tun" ("we need you" hieß das früher)...

- genauere Aufschlüsselung der Probleme und kein gejammere

So, für weitere Dinge bin ich offen, aber nun geh ich erstmal raus  :Smile: 

----------

## chris78

Das ist alles schonmal nicht schlecht. Auch die Online-Demo mit den Vorschaltseiten sind nur gut wenn viele mitmachen. Lobenswert. Aber das allein ist nur eine Informationsveranstaltung unter Leuten die ohnehin auf der richtigen Seite sind. Dient also nur der Mobilisierung. Hauptsaechlich gehts darum die Leute die zu den Gremien und Lobby-Veranstaltungen gehen zu unterstuetzen. Mit Material, Info oder anderen Dingen die ihnen Zeit ersparen. 

Mal konkret was unter anderem getan werden muss:

--Wie schon erwaehnt. Leute ansprechen. Am besten die Politiker selbst aber andere die denen nahe stehen und insbesondere kleine Firmen sind auch sehr gut und hoehren einem hoechstwarscheinlich sogar zu

--Mithelfen bei den Befragungen die bei FFII Organisiert werden. Hier muessen tonnen von Emails und Faxen verschickt werden. Wenn ihr da mal abends im IRC nachfragt gibt euch sicher jemand einen Block von Angaben zum bearbeiten.

--Ausserdem sind die Kontaktlisten fuer England und Deutschland noch unvollstaendig siehe http://swpatwiki.ffii.org/

Die muessen noch in Fusselarbeit aus dem Netz gefischt werden. Das kostet viel Zeit.

 Sucht euch was raus  :Smile: 

Soweit mal hier .. ich geh ne runde pennen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im IRC oder hier.

  Chris

----------

## ian!

Ich find es klasse. Ich mache euch mal sticky.

----------

## chris78

Super. Danke ian!

Nachdem wir jetzt klebrig sind koennen wir uns ja alle an den Haenden fassen und ne Kette gegen Softwarepatente rund um das Europaeische Patentamt machen.  :Smile: 

Ne aber mal ernsthaft. Ich komme aus dem Raum Nuernberg/Fuerth/Erlangen. Wenn jemand von dort ist und sich beteiligen will soll er einfach nur hier oder in meinem Forum was posten. Ich moechte nach Moeglichkeit in der Gegend zusammen mit der Lokalen CCC-Erfa-Gruppe ein bischen was auf die Beine bringen. Vor allem weil bei uns in Bayern in der Politik (vielleicht abgesehen von Muenchen) absolute Softwaresteinzeit herrscht.

Und auch da ist erst vor kurzem wieder jemand MS hinterher gelaufen.

Also einfach mal melden. Man muss nicht unbedingt jeden Tag 2h aufbringen es reicht auch schon viel weniger um zur Abwendung dieses Uebels beizutragen.

  Gruss, Chris

----------

## rc

Jo, klasse (danke ian!).

Will mal ein wenig das "Was kann man tun?" aufrgreifen.

Wie Chris schon gesagt hat muss man sich keine Arme ausreissen.

Einfach selber unterzeichnen und jeden den man kennt auf die Aktion hinweisen.

Muss ja keine hecktische Mail-Aktion sein, einfach wenn man sich mal sieht: "Hey, schau mal auf www.ffii.org vorbei, das geht uns alle an.".

Das ist schonmal ein Anfang.

Hab nem Freund mal http://webshop.ffii.org gezeigt, der war ganz schön beeindruckt wie weit solche Software Patente reichen, und das ist ja nur ein Beispiel.

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## chris78

Es gibt wieder eine WebDemo. Diesmal sollte sie auf die Wahlkampf Seite verweisen. Aber da es offensichtlich keine freien Resourcen gibt und alle mit Befragungen und Uebersetzungen beschaeftigt sind gibts noch keine Demo-Seiten fuer die WebDemo.

Falls also jemand hier ist der sich die Wahlkampfseite mal ansieht und einfach eine reisserische Seite als Beispiel fuer webadmins zur verfuegung stellen moechte kann dies gerne tun und mir zur koordination hier was posten. Dann bringen wir das in der FFII-wiki unter.

Habe grade das erste Beispiel gefunden: http://w1.401.telia.com/~u40120948/ffii.se/elecdemo/

Die offizielle Wahlkampf-Info-Kampagnie des FFII: http://kwiki.ffii.org/ElectAct0405De

Achja der webshop ist schon ein gutes Beispiel stimmt. Hier gibts uebrigens noch mehr davon:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk%3AList_of_software_patents

  spread the word and be the power of the GNU with you, Chris

----------

## chris78

Es gibt die ersten Demo Seiten! http://kwiki.ffii.org/index.cgi?ElectWebdemo0406En

Ist noch nichts offizielles aber es ist eh schon sehr spaet. Eigentlich sollte die WebDemo bereits am Montag beginnen.

Nach belieben aendern oder selbst entwerfen und nach Moeglichkeit sofort einbauen.

  Chris

----------

## ian!

Wir haben unsere Demo gerade geupdatet.

----------

## chris78

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Wir haben unsere Demo gerade geupdatet.

 

Ehm  :Wink:  dumme frage: "Wo ist die?"

----------

## ian!

 *chris78 wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Wir haben unsere Demo gerade geupdatet. 
> 
> Ehm  dumme frage: "Wo ist die?"

 

http://www.gentoo.de

----------

## chris78

Hehe .. danke .. hab doch glatt auf "www.gentoo.org" geschaut  :Smile: 

Wobei das auch nicht schlecht waer. Is ja super! Danke.

Es gibt jetzt noch einige andere Designs. Nur so weil ihrs fast ungeaendert uebernommen hapt. Hartmut Pilch hat noch ein recht schoenes serioeses gemacht.

  Chris

----------

## ian!

 *chris78 wrote:*   

> Hehe .. danke .. hab doch glatt auf "www.gentoo.org" geschaut 
> 
> Wobei das auch nicht schlecht waer.

 

Tja. Da sind unsere Amis nicht so von angetan. Aber du darfst die gerne unter www (at) gentoo.org mit Requests dafür nerven.  :Wink: 

 *chris78 wrote:*   

> Is ja super! Danke.
> 
> Es gibt jetzt noch einige andere Designs. Nur so weil ihrs fast ungeaendert uebernommen hapt. Hartmut Pilch hat noch ein recht schoenes serioeses gemacht.

 

Was? Impliziert dies, daß wir unseriös sind?  :Wink: 

Hast du einen Link zu dem Design von H. Pilch?

----------

## chris78

http://kwiki.ffii.org/index.cgi?ElectWebdemo0406En

Der oberste ist von Hartmut Pilch

----------

## legine

Grüße allerseits,

Naja was Mikrosoft so alles böses tun soll! Klar die könnten versuchen die erworbenen Patente einer TODO-Liste gegen einen Opensource einzusetzen. Aber wie lächerlich wirkt das wenn sich MS hinstellt und sagt wir haben die TODO-Liste erfunden!!!!

Naja, klingt nicht besonders überzeugend. Da jeder Haushalt eine TODO-Liste führt und das schon seit Jahrhunderten. Meiner meinung nach hätte MS mit einer solchen Klage mit oder ohne die Eu-Patentrechte ziemliche Schwierigkeiten. Desweiteren solltet ihr doch mal den überarbeitete Richtlinien der Kommission mal durchlesen. Ich hatte den mal gelesen. (Ich poste den Link sobald ich ihn wieder finde!!   :Crying or Very sad:  ) 

Der war sehr schwammig ausgelegt, wobei diese Trivial-Patente defintiv ausgenommen worden sind.

Wenn ich den wisch richtig verstanden habe zielen die Patente eher darauf ab, das bestimmte mittel und wege (z.B.: der Organisation der Speicherverwaltung) Patentiert werden kann um dort die Entwicklung abzufangen. -> Also eine stärkere Form des Copyrights. Das das nicht toll finde ist natürlich auch klar (hier ziehen nämlich verschieden Bedrohungsszenarien für Linux)

Die Sache mit SCO stellt sofern eine Bedrohung, da indem man Code anhand von änlichkeiten gerichtlich angreifbar werden.

Nun ja das ist mein momentaner Stand.

 Peter Kovacs

----------

## chris78

 *legine wrote:*   

> Grüße allerseits,
> 
> Aber wie lächerlich wirkt das wenn sich MS hinstellt und sagt wir haben die TODO-Liste erfunden!!!!

 

Klar wenns nur das eine Patent waehre. Leider gibts noch tausende (ja so viele kein Scherz) weitere die durchaus nicht ganz so offensichtlich schwachsinnig sind oder etwas stichhaltigere Formulierungen besitzen. So etwas wie Lauflaengenkodierung. Da kommt jeder Anfaenger durch Nachdenken drauf. 

Es geht hier ja auch nicht darum aufzuzeigen dass ein Patent _auch_ gutes tun kann, sondern um das Prinzip eine Idee die ich mit geringem Aufwand ganz alleine "erzeugen" kann gegenueber allen anderen denkenden Personen monopol-artig zu beanspruchen.

So in etwa die definition dieses grausamen Unwortes "Geistiges Eigentum". Steht doch irgendwie dem bekannten Ausspruch "Die Gedanken sind frei" voellig entgegen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der war sehr schwammig ausgelegt, wobei diese Trivial-Patente defintiv ausgenommen worden sind.

 

Widerspricht sich das nicht ?

Als definitives Problem sehe ich dennoch die "exekutive" hier. Das EPO macht bereits gegen geltendes Gesetz (noch sind diese Patente nicht erlaubt) solchen Unsinn. Fuer mich klingt das so wie "Wenn wir im Moment nicht duerfen dann machen wirs eben einfach so und schieben das Gesetz irgendwie hinterher". Das passiert jetzt.

  Chris

----------

## legine

 *Quote:*   

> Als definitives Problem sehe ich dennoch die "exekutive" hier. Das EPO macht bereits gegen geltendes Gesetz (noch sind diese Patente nicht erlaubt) solchen Unsinn. Fuer mich klingt das so wie "Wenn wir im Moment nicht duerfen dann machen wirs eben einfach so und schieben das Gesetz irgendwie hinterher". Das passiert jetzt. 

 

Hmm, nun ja es ist ja nicht so das die EPO mit den Monopolisten unter einer Decke steckt. und sich ausdenken wie man nun Monopoloe am geschicktesten ausbauen kann. Die gesetze können OpenSource genauso interessant machen wie sie Mickysoft helfen können. Immerhin ist so das TCPA-Projekt ein paar Steine in den Weg gelegt worden, indem ein paar mutige Leute sich die Patente vorher geschnappt haben. Zumindest behaupten die das (siehe [url] www.againsttcpa.com[/url])

Die Europäische "Executive" funktioniert meiner Meinung nach noch (im gegensatz zur Amerikanischen). Aber das gehört glaube ich nicht in diesen Thread.

 *Quote:*   

> So etwas wie Lauflaengenkodierung. Da kommt jeder Anfaenger durch Nachdenken drauf. 

 

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Genialsten Lösungen eines Problems immer die, die am einfachsten sind. Ich meine damit die Lösungen, wenn man sie anschaut sofort sagt: "Ahh, Klar hätte ich auch gefunden!" Aber in Wahrheit hätte man Wochen damit zugebracht um das Problem genauso zu Lösen.

Ich möchte damit sagen dasdie Lösung von nicht so triviale Problemen zwar einfach sein kann aber denoch viel Zeit zur lösung gebraucht haben könnten.

Außerdem würde ich gerne mal wissen wie du reagieren würde wenn MS einfach die arbeitsweise von Linux zu übernehmen? -Was weiß ich vieleicht die neue Speicherverwaltung vom 2.6 Kernel in Windoze?! - Um Copyright vorzubeugen, der Code wird nicht abgeschrieben sondern nur die Theorie die darin steckt., die erfahrung die Linus und seine Crew da rein gesteckt haben einfach aufgesogen und vermarktet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Der war sehr schwammig ausgelegt, wobei diese Trivial-Patente defintiv ausgenommen worden sind.
> ...

 

Nein, da in der Richtlinie nur dir Grundlagen abgedeckt werden und expilizite  die Trivialen Sachen ausgenommen wurden. Das ganze ist bewusst deshalb so schwammig nehme ich an damit die National Parlamente noch etwas haben das sie absegnen dürfen. D.h.: Beten das die Deutsche regierug mal etwas vernuft walten lassen wird. 

 :Sad: 

P.S.: Ich war heute die Grünen wählen, da ich glaube das die Menschheit copyright patente, etcpp. nicht brauchen!

----------

## Carlo

 *legine wrote:*   

> Außerdem würde ich gerne mal wissen wie du reagieren würde wenn MS einfach die arbeitsweise von Linux zu übernehmen? -Was weiß ich vieleicht die neue Speicherverwaltung vom 2.6 Kernel in Windoze?! - Um Copyright vorzubeugen, der Code wird nicht abgeschrieben sondern nur die Theorie die darin steckt., die erfahrung die Linus und seine Crew da rein gesteckt haben einfach aufgesogen und vermarktet.

 

Microsoft ist völlig frei, eben dies zu tun.

 *legine wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Schwammige Formulierungen nutzen zu 99% denjenigen, die den finanziellen Hintergrund haben, Lobbyisten zu engagieren. Im Zweifel entscheiden eher der europäische Gerichtshof oder dank TRIPS das Schiedsgericht der WTO. Den Einfluß der nationalen Parlamente kannst Du vergessen.

----------

## chris78

Also falls es bei der Formulierung darum geht sie schwammig zu machen damit die Regionalen Parlamente was zu tun haben dann eruebrigt sich das ganze sowieso. Es steht ja unter dem Vorwand "Vereinheitlichung". Das klingt auch passend ein bischen neutraler als der von den Befuehrworten gewaehlte Ausdruck "Harmonisierung", denn harmonisch finde ich daran garnichts. Das wirds auch nicht werden durch diese Richtlinie.

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm, nun ja es ist ja nicht so das die EPO mit den Monopolisten unter einer Decke steckt.

 

Das will ich weder unterstellen noch ausschliessen. Fest steht sie verdienen NUR an vergebenen Patenten. Je mehr Patente um so besser. Eruebrigt sich doch die Frage nach der Motivation.

Des weiteren hat das EPO bereits gezeigt wie sehr es bereit ist die Gesetze zu ignorieren bzw. nicht so genau hinzusehen. Es gilt also jegliche Schwammigkeit aus Patentgesetzen heraus zu halten. Jeder weitere Freiheitsgrad fuers EPO bedeutet mehr willkuerlich gebilligte Patente die gegen Finanzschwache eingesetzt werden koennen.

Das TCPA-Patent ist ein wirklich denkbar schlechtes Argument. Zeigt es doch wie gut man diese Rechte als Waffe verwenden kann. 

 *Quote:*   

> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Genialsten Loesungen eines Problems immer die, die am einfachsten sind. Ich meine damit die Loesungen, wenn man sie anschaut sofort sagt: "Ahh, Klar haette ich auch gefunden!" Aber in Wahrheit hï¿½tte man Wochen damit zugebracht um das Problem genauso zu Loesen. 

 

Nun das ist eben der Job eines Software-Entwicklers. Wie hat es Stallman so passen formuliert "Das finden einer nicht offensichtlichen Kombination von offensichtlichen Dingen" ist der Job des Software Entwicklers. Auch wenn es 2 Wochen dauert bis man die Loesung hat ist das ganz normale Arbeit und keine Forschung die mit Millionen-Investitionen (wie in normalen Patentbereichen ueblich) gestuetzt wird.

Selbst wenn es 4 Wochen und laenger dauert... berechtigt das zu einem Monopol auf diese Idee? Warum ist ein anderer der 4 Wochen investiert deswegen nicht berechtigt die Idee "zu nutzen" und "seinen Gewinn" daraus zu ziehen. Das ist doch eher ein Spiel "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst". Das macht nur den grossen Spass. Denn das Spiel ist super-teuer.

   Chris

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Finde diese Patentiererei auch unerträglich. Was soll das? Patent auf Reis, Rosa und rudimentäre Algorithmen.

Da könnte ich ja auch zum Patentamt rennen um mir patentieren zu lassen, dass 1 + 1 = 0. Das ist auch nicht offensichtlich, weil falsch. Aber bei einer Addition auf einem MSF stimmt es.

Aber halt, das darf ich ja gar nicht. Ich hab ja keine Milliarden flüssiges Kapital, keine rechtsverdrehenden Winkeladvokaten und kein Monopol.

Mathematik lässt sich in meinen Augen nicht patentieren.

Gewählt habe ich eine Partei, die sich ganz klar gegen diesen Patent-Missbrauch ausspricht.

Was hat Microsoft schon getan? Über Jahre hinweg Müll programmiert und der Welt aufgezwungen. Die haben die Entwicklung nicht nur massiv gebremst, sondern auch gigantische Summen kassiert für kaum etwas Leistung. Und jetzt wollen sie auch noch für's Nichtstun abkassieren. 99% ihrer tollen Patente haben sie ja anderswo geklaut.

----------

## legine

 *Quote:*   

> Nun das ist eben der Job eines Software-Entwicklers. Wie hat es Stallman so passen formuliert "Das finden einer nicht offensichtlichen Kombination von offensichtlichen Dingen" ist der Job des Software Entwicklers. Auch wenn es 2 Wochen dauert bis man die Loesung hat ist das ganz normale Arbeit und keine Forschung die mit Millionen-Investitionen (wie in normalen Patentbereichen ueblich) gestuetzt wird. 
> 
> Selbst wenn es 4 Wochen und laenger dauert... berechtigt das zu einem Monopol auf diese Idee? Warum ist ein anderer der 4 Wochen investiert deswegen nicht berechtigt die Idee "zu nutzen" und "seinen Gewinn" daraus zu ziehen. Das ist doch eher ein Spiel "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst". Das macht nur den grossen Spass. Denn das Spiel ist super-teuer. 
> 
> 

 

Nun, dafü bekommst du ja auch als seftware entwickler entsprechend Kohle. Wenn du dann 3 Jahre über ein Problem brütest, dann kostet das eine Firma eine ganze stange geld. Jetzt haben sie das Produkt entwickelt und wollen es verkaufen. Da kommt aber mir ncihts dirnichts eine andere Firma die einfach mal "abgeschrieben" hat, und verkauft ihr produkt für die hälfte.

Damit, so die Theorie, wäre entwicklung unwirtschaftlich den es machen ja andere.

Und solange Geld unsere Produktivität regelt, solange werden wir Patente benötigen um teure entwicklung zu beschützen.

 *Quote:*   

> Schwammige Formulierungen nutzen zu 99% denjenigen, die den finanziellen Hintergrund haben, Lobbyisten zu engagieren. Im Zweifel entscheiden eher der europäische Gerichtshof oder dank TRIPS das Schiedsgericht der WTO. Den Einfluß der nationalen Parlamente kannst Du vergessen.

 

Die Nationale Parlamente spielen noch ein erhebliche Rolle. Da eine Richtlinie kein Gesetz ist hängt dieses von der Nationalen Gesetzgebung orientiert. Das sich die Europäischen gerichtshöfe auf internationales recht stützen, ist da eine Ganz andere Argumentation. Was bedeutet das innerhalb der EU die Rechtssprechung anscheinend funktioniert, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was hat Microsoft schon getan? Über Jahre hinweg Müll programmiert und der Welt aufgezwungen. Die haben die Entwicklung nicht nur massiv gebremst, sondern auch gigantische Summen kassiert für kaum etwas Leistung. Und jetzt wollen sie auch noch für's Nichtstun abkassieren. 99% ihrer tollen Patente haben sie ja anderswo geklaut.
> 
> 

 

ohne Mickrosoft wäre der PC nie ein so durchschlagender erfolg gewesen. du könntest dich ohne MS nicht auf die rasante Erfolge und entwicklung in der Computerbranche freuen. Ohne Mikrosoft gäbe es keinen Markt in einem Komputer Segment sondern die Konkurenten hießen heute noch Apple, Atari, Amiga. Diese Geräte waren nicht schlecht, aber wir würden heute noch mit diesen Konsolen arbeiten und nicht mit einen einheitlichen System. DAS ist der verdienst von Mickisoft (natürlich zusammen mit IBM, aber wir wissen wie IBM das ganze unterschätzt hat)

Für mich ist diese Entwicklung mehr respekt für MS als firma.

Außerdem braucht Ms für sein XP - Patches im Schnitt 25 Tage. Das finde ich beachtlich für ein closed Source projekt. Also halten wir mal wieder fest das MS ein ernstzunemender konkurend ist der auch etwas leistet der unser Respekt verdient hat auch wenn wir nicht mögen wie MS mit uns umspringt. Das ist zumindest das was mich am meisten aufregt.

----------

## chris78

 *legine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nun das ist eben der Job eines Software-Entwicklers. Wie hat es Stallman so passen formuliert "Das finden einer nicht offensichtlichen Kombination von offensichtlichen Dingen" ist der Job des Software Entwicklers. Auch wenn es 2 Wochen dauert bis man die Loesung hat ist das ganz normale Arbeit und keine Forschung die mit Millionen-Investitionen (wie in normalen Patentbereichen ueblich) gestuetzt wird. 
> 
> Selbst wenn es 4 Wochen und laenger dauert... berechtigt das zu einem Monopol auf diese Idee? Warum ist ein anderer der 4 Wochen investiert deswegen nicht berechtigt die Idee "zu nutzen" und "seinen Gewinn" daraus zu ziehen. Das ist doch eher ein Spiel "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst". Das macht nur den grossen Spass. Denn das Spiel ist super-teuer. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

3 Jahre ist bereits ein recht grosses Softwareprojekt (in einigermassen patentwuerdigen Bereichen dauern Projekte zwischen 10 und 30 Jahren, siehe auch standard-Patentlaufzeit von 20Jahren) und was kosten denn die Leute? Wenn du wirklich "Forschung" betreibst ist NICHT das Personal der Kostenpunkt sonder Geraete und Material.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt haben sie das Produkt entwickelt und wollen es verkaufen. Da kommt aber mir ncihts dirnichts eine andere Firma die einfach mal "abgeschrieben" hat, und verkauft ihr produkt fï¿½r die hï¿½lfte.

 

Dafuer gibt es bereits ein Gesetz namens Urheberrecht. Das raeumt mir genau an dem Punkt ein diese Firma vor Gericht zu zerren und bitte erzaehl jetzt nicht man kann ja die Kommentare aendern und dann siehts keiner mehr. Von sich aus schreibt niemand 2millionen Zeilen code exakt so wie ich.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Damit, so die Theorie, wï¿½re entwicklung unwirtschaftlich den es machen ja andere.
> 
> Und solange Geld unsere Produktivitï¿½t regelt, solange werden wir Patente benï¿½tigen um teure entwicklung zu beschï¿½tzen.

 

Hast du schonmal versucht eine Entwicklung mit einem Patent zu schuetzen und warst dabei von vorn herein in der finanziell unterlegenen Position? Die ueberwiegende Mehrheit der Faelle zeigt das Patente keinen Spass machen weil sie reine Materialschlachten sind. Sobald sie vor Gericht kommen ganz besonders.

 *Quote:*   

>  Da eine Richtlinie kein Gesetz ist hï¿½ngt dieses von der Nationalen Gesetzgebung orientiert. Das sich die Europï¿½ischen gerichtshï¿½fe auf internationales recht stï¿½tzen, ist da eine Ganz andere Argumentation. Was bedeutet das innerhalb der EU die Rechtssprechung anscheinend funktioniert, oder?
> 
> 

 

??? 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Was hat Microsoft schon getan? ï¿½ber Jahre hinweg Mï¿½ll programmiert und der Welt aufgezwungen. Die haben die Entwicklung nicht nur massiv gebremst, sondern auch gigantische Summen kassiert fï¿½r kaum etwas Leistung. Und jetzt wollen sie auch noch fï¿½r's Nichtstun abkassieren. 99% ihrer tollen Patente haben sie ja anderswo geklaut.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Also ich muss sagen ich habe lieber eine bunte Landschaft aus Produkten die in unterschiedlichen Punkten ihre Staerken haben anstatt den gleichmaessig schlechten MS-Einheitsbrei. Mich freut ein Standard nur wenn er einer ist (frei, dokumentiert, unter Garantie unpatentiert, von einer breiten Masse unterstuetzt). Und von MS kamen bisher keine Standards die fuer mich zugaenglich, bzw. ueberhaupt verwendbar waren weil sie eben Monopolgeil sind.

 *Quote:*   

> Auï¿½erdem braucht Ms fï¿½r sein XP - Patches im Schnitt 25 Tage. Das finde ich beachtlich fï¿½r ein closed Source projekt. 

 

Du meinst es ist schnell? Ja bestimmt .. wenn ich so schnell arbeite in meinem Job und die gleiche Anzahl Macken einbaue bin ich genauso schnell arbeitslos.  :Smile: 

MS kann sichs leisten .. sie haben ja ein Monopol und Unterstuetzung aus der Politik.

 *Quote:*   

> Also halten wir mal wieder fest das MS ein ernstzunemender konkurend ist der auch etwas leistet der unser Respekt verdient hat auch wenn wir nicht mï¿½gen wie MS mit uns umspringt. Das ist zumindest das was mich am meisten aufregt.

 

Ich bin froh das ich nicht weiss wie MS mit seinen Kunden umspringt aber ich sehe MS auch nicht als Konkurrenz an. MS sehe ich eher als Dieb. Als Dieb meiner Zeit. Alle MS Produkte kosten mich nur endlos viel Zeit. Am Ende der Zeit steht meistens eine hingefummelte Hotfixmaessige Loesung einer MS-gewollten-Inkompatibilitaet mit fremder Software. 

Ich werde wohl in meinen naechsten Arbeitsvertrag die gleiche Klausel wie meine beiden Kollegen einsetzen. "Anweisung zur Arbeit mit MS-Produkten ausser zur Dokumentenverwaltung ist ein fristloser Kuendigungsgrund.".

  Chris

----------

## chris78

@legine: Achja weils mir grade noch einfaeltt. Dein Held Bill ist uebrigens nicht fuer Softwarepatente. Weils Geld kostet und nicht viel einbringt sagt er. Aber er weiss das man sich schuetzen muss, drum macht er natuerlich eifrig mit bei dem Spiel denn wer nicht spielt hat bereits verloren.

  Chris

----------

## sven-tek

 :Exclamation:  ich unterstütze dieses TOPIC, Softwarepatente sind der größte Schwachsinn.

Das Urheberrecht ist vollkommen ausreichend  :Exclamation: 

 :Arrow:  Es darf nicht darum gehen die großen Firmen zu schützen.

 :Arrow:  Es muss auch meinen Kindern noch möglich sein einen Computer programmieren zu können wenn sie es wollen. Und dafür braucht man kein Visual C# oder was auch immer.

 :Arrow:  e-Patents sind der erste wirklich gefährliche Angriff gegen OpenSource

 :Arrow:  Wenn wir als LinuxNutzer nichts dagegen unternehmen, wer dann  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

LUG's schließt euch zusammen, macht Protest  :Exclamation: 

Sven

----------

## Carlo

 *legine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Schwammige Formulierungen nutzen zu 99% denjenigen, die den finanziellen Hintergrund haben, Lobbyisten zu engagieren. Im Zweifel entscheiden eher der europäische Gerichtshof oder dank TRIPS das Schiedsgericht der WTO. Den Einfluß der nationalen Parlamente kannst Du vergessen. 
> 
> Die Nationale Parlamente spielen noch ein erhebliche Rolle. Da eine Richtlinie kein Gesetz ist hängt dieses von der Nationalen Gesetzgebung orientiert. Das sich die Europäischen gerichtshöfe auf internationales recht stützen, ist da eine Ganz andere Argumentation. Was bedeutet das innerhalb der EU die Rechtssprechung anscheinend funktioniert, oder?

 

Wenn die nationalen Parlamente die entsprechenden Gesetze nicht gemäß der Richtlinie abfassen, klagt die Kommision. Ergo: Handlungsspielraum == Null. Es ist nicht die Rechtssprechung, die nicht funktioniert, sondern die Gesetzgebung. Hast Du Dich mit TRIPS überhaupt auseinandergesetzt oder willst Du nur trollen?

----------

## chris78

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *legine wrote:*   
> 
> Die Nationale Parlamente spielen noch ein erhebliche Rolle. Da eine Richtlinie kein Gesetz ist hängt dieses von der Nationalen Gesetzgebung orientiert. Das sich die Europäischen gerichtshöfe auf internationales recht stützen, ist da eine Ganz andere Argumentation. Was bedeutet das innerhalb der EU die Rechtssprechung anscheinend funktioniert, oder? 
> 
> .... Hast Du Dich mit TRIPS überhaupt auseinandergesetzt oder willst Du nur trollen?

 

Den Eindruck hatte ich an einigen Stellen auch. Aber es ist denke ich einfach so dass sich viele, wenn nicht sogar die meisten, nicht genug mit der Materie auseinandersetzen um sie zu verstehen. Deshalb schreit auch keiner auf. Selbst bei kritischen Nachrichtenquellen hat es ein gutes Weilchen gedauert bis sie das Thema aufgegriffen haben. Die gut bezahlte Lobby der Multimillionenkonzerne hat eben den "allgemeinen Glauben" recht gut im Griff.

----------

## rc

Hi, 

kann Chris nur zustimmen.

Desto mehr bescheid wissen desto besser.

Hab jetzt schon ein paar Rückmeldungen von Freunden, die von mir drauf angesprochen,

auch andere Leute angesprochen haben, und die Reaktionen sind im grossen ganzen "was ? wirklich ?", "da muss man was gegen machen !" oder ähnlich.

Ein grosses Problem finde ich halt, dass die Gesetze so kompliziert gemacht werden, dass sich Ottonormalverbraucher kein Bild darüber machen kann/will.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Nichts desto trotz halte ich die Aktion gegen Softwarepatente für sehr sinnvoll.

Und jeder kann etwas machen !

Hier auch mal Dank an alle, die sich bei dieser Aktion beteiligen und mithelfen.

Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen !  :Smile: 

In diesem Sinne.

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## chris78

Stimmt es ist fast beaengstigend festzustellen wie wenige davon wissen obwohl sie sogar in der Datenverarbeitung taetig sind. Und noch weniger von denen die davon gehoert haben kennen die wahren Hintergruende.

Es ist vielleicht echt ein bischen spaet und die Meldung ist alt, aber Politik ist langsam so ist die Meldung trotzdem ncoh aktuell http://www.ccc.de/updates/2004/patente-zypries?language=en

Sorry falls das schonmal hier aufgetaucht ist  :Smile: 

Achja und wegen den "LUGs" und Protest .. der FFII (Hauptverteidiger gegen Softwarepatente in der EU) hat einen Aufruf an alle LUGs und Free-Software Organisationen in Europa geschrieben (bzw. schreibt noch  :Smile: ) sich in der neuen Gemeinschaft "EuroLugs" zusammen zu schliessen um z.B. ein Presseorgan und Mitspracherecht in der EU-Politik zu haben.

Siehe auch diesen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185532&highlight=eurolugs

Und nochwas ist mir in die Haende gefallen. Gehoert nicht wirklich in diesen Thread aber insgesamt doch zum politischen Thema http://www.pro-information.de/

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

>  Wenn wir als LinuxNutzer nichts dagegen unternehmen, wer dann   
> 
> LUG's schließt euch zusammen, macht Protest 

 Das sagt doch alles aus.

----------

## yeoman

Ich hab mir zwar nicht die Mühe gemacht, mir die Audiomitschnitte anzuhören, ich gehe aber mal trotzdem davon aus, daß es sich so zugetragen hat und wenn es sich so zugetragen hat, dann war die entscheidende Abstimmung im Rat keine Lachnummer sondern verbrecherisch.

Hier ein Artikel mit einem kurzen Abschrieb:

http://newswire.indymedia.org/de/newswire/2004/05/803753.shtml

 *indymedia wrote:*   

> IE: And Denmark? Can I hear from Denmark please?
> 
> Denmark: I would really like to ask the commission why they couldn't accept the last sentence put forward by the Italians. It was in the original German proposal.
> 
> (19:13) IE: I think the Commissioner already answered that question, I'm sorry Denmark. So are you yes, no, abstain?
> ...

 

----------

## slick

ohne Worte...

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60299

----------

## mrsteven

Ganz toll, und das nennt sich dann Demokratie... :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

